# Josh Thomson gay according to Frank Shamrock?



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Frank said that Josh was the only openly gay mma star or something, is that true or was he just goofing around? I have nothing against gay folks, I was just wondering.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

I think they just don't like eachother.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Pretty funny though:thumb02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Josh called him Frankie Glamrock.

Frank said Thomson was gay.

Words, words, words.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I just thought it was funny that Frank decided to say he was the first openly gay fighter in MMA on a *live broadcast.* Freakin hilarious.


----------



## Dan Jitsu (Dec 2, 2007)

The night that Frank said that was the night that Josh fought one of our Team Jackson fighters (Adam Lynn) at the Playboy mansion. The whole thing happened because at one of the events leading up to the fight Josh wore a shirt that said something like "Frank is my bitch". 

Josh is not really gay, our guys that cornored Adam that night said that Josh had alot of women around him that night for entertainment purposes. Haha


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

"Frankie Glamrock Is My Bitch"

Frank also made some Youtube skits talking up Thomson's "Homosexuality"


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Josh hates Frank because Frank is pissed he didn't get credit for training Josh and Mike Swick when Frank was at AKA. Frank hates Josh because he wore a shirt that sai Frank is my bitch when there is no real way for them to fight a sanctioned bout.

Frank still claims that he thought Josh was gay and was just tryin to help.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Josh needs to get a video camera and a youtube account and fire back.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kds13 said:


> I just thought it was funny that Frank decided to say he was the first openly gay fighter in MMA on a *live broadcast.* Freakin hilarious.


Ya, that was why I thought he might be serious. I mean that could almost qualify as slander


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

I think Josh either sued or threatened to I can't remember.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Frank Shamrock cracks me up just the way he says things is funny as hell weather it's true or not


----------

